

Awesome Java - akullpp

Fresh out of university and having already finished projects for several companies, I asked myself what to do next in the big Java world to gain proficiency. The typical answers suggested to learn Java EE or a specific web application framework.<p>In attempt to find important, good and inspiring libraries for Java, I searched and searched and finally saw that there was no concise list of interesting libraries for this language. So I created a simple GitHub repository where everyone can contribute and separate the wheat from the chaff.<p>Unfortunately, this list depends on practical knowledge and not just the theoretical advantages of a specific library. So we need individuals that contribute their knowledge to fill the gaps. If you are interested, please have a look and add new or remove old items. Thank you!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;akullpp&#x2F;awesome-java
======
therealidiot
No mention of Ant/Ivy in build tools? :(

Edit: I see you did mention it, shame you feel this way about it.

